# Club of Mana (the game)



## Alxprit (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a club for all things Mana. These include the following games:

Final Fantasy Adventure (Sword of Mana)
Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu 3
Legend of Mana
Dawn of Mana
Friends of Mana
Children of Mana
Heroes of Mana

Even if you've only played one, please talk about it. And consider getting Secret of Mana in Virtual Console or anything else, really. I find it's often a not-so-well known series.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

How did I miss this?!
I'll totally join, I was playing Lom just a few days ago. It's one of my favorite games of all time. :D

Other then that I have Children of Mana, and have played a little bit of Secret of mana.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

I've never played Legend of Mana. (my brother decides what PlayStation games we get) Is it good?


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

Oh it is! My favorite parts were growing produce and hunting for mana spirits to make magical instruments with


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

It does sound interesting... if only I could get it, I would try it out. Possibly Dawn of Mana too, though I don't hear much about that one.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

Oh yes, Lom is great :D
I have an emulator cuz it's really expensive now O.O

I did use to actually have it though, but I lost it T-T

I was young and stupid back then. :P


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

I guess I can confess the only Mana game I actually own is Sword of Mana, all the others I've played were emulated. And eve then I got Sword of Mana as a present, so I never paid for it...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

I never payed for any of my games either though. My parents got LoM cuz they liked secret of Mana, I played THAT as an emulator, and I got Children of Mana for Christmas a couple years ago.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

So, what is it that makes you like the games? For me, I think it's the ccreature design and the real-time fighting style (games that were different I didn't like so much).


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

I like Legend's magic and tech system--and of course, the music.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

Oh yes, music for most (if not, all) of the games is magical. I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

My favorite song is Legend's title screen music. (Nostalgic Song, if you want to know its name)


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

I wouldn't know it, unless it's that "World of Mana" title music that was in Sword and Children too.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

I thought you meant Mana like the Moi Dix Mois Mana.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Club of Mana*

Sorry, I guess there are a few different meanings.
I'll make it clearer.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 5, 2009)

The Music, and the pets (in lom), and the art is really good too (The poor spriters who did the Lom levels O_O)
Yes Nostalgic song is pretty... 
But so is Two feelings (The Lucemia bgm)
Haven't even seen that level yet (Parents played it while I was at school, haven't gotten that far in my rom) but I just love the music for it :D


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 6, 2009)

What kind of weapon do you enjoy using? For me, I just use what's most powerful...


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 6, 2009)

I liked using the knife and the staff


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 6, 2009)

Sword. It's the fastest with the best range, and I don't like being helpless when I'm recovering, even if I delt a lot of damage. :/

Might also help that I'm an impatient button masher... Probably why I like using Meta Knight on Brawl too xD

PRESS THE BUTTON 5 MILLION TIMES
HE'S DEAD LET THE DRAGGY GET THE EXPERIENCE
YOU IDIOT GO GET THE EXPERIENCE

And lucky enough to have gotten a Polter box AND a Land Dragon. Whee :D


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel so out of place in my own club without having played Legend of Mana. 

In the other games, I prefer the quickest weapon most of the time. 
(Seiken Densetsu 3) I love using Hawk and Kevin as they attack twice with their weapons. It sucks that one character uses one weapon exclusively, though.
(Children of Mana) The sword is indispensible, and with all the gems I can apply to it, the damage is perfect. 
(Sword of Mana) My mastery is the Lance for the Hero and the Staff for the Heroine. Even if I play as the heroine, I still use the staff mainly, as the other bash weapons are not all that good. 
(Secret of Mana) Of course, by the end, the sword is the best, but in the middle, the spear is pretty good. I alternate a lot, but try to avoid the weaker weapons like the boomerang and bow.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel so out of place in my own club without having played Legend of Mana. 

In the other games, I prefer the quickest weapon most of the time. 
(Seiken Densetsu 3) I love using Hawk and Kevin as they attack twice with their weapons. It sucks that one character uses one weapon exclusively, though.
(Children of Mana) The sword is indispensible, and with all the gems I can apply to it, the damage is perfect. 
(Sword of Mana) My mastery is the Lance for the Hero and the Staff for the Heroine. Even if I play as the heroine, I still use the staff mainly, as the other bash weapons are not all that good. 
(Secret of Mana) Of course, by the end, the sword is the best, but in the middle, the spear is pretty good. I alternate a lot, but try to avoid the weaker weapons like the boomerang and bow.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 9, 2009)

If you find a copy of Legend of Mana, pick it up!


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 9, 2009)

Easier said than done. Even so, I bet it's an awesome game.
Also, like I may or may not have said, my brother has control of the Playstation.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 12, 2009)

I just played it a bit tonight. :D

I'm almost finished the Dragon storyline, but I'm just running around doing stuff right now.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 12, 2009)

The Eleazul and Pearl storyline is pretty gripping, and it has a twist.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 12, 2009)

Quick question; how are the Mana Spirits in terms of personality?


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 12, 2009)

What songs they like when you catch them are different from game to game, I believe


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 12, 2009)

e...la...borate?


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 13, 2009)

In my game Shades like Cheerful music xD

They always used to like Sorrowful in my old game... seems more suiting too imo


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 13, 2009)

It makes sense considering they are darkness spirits.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 15, 2009)

Started playing Lom again tonight and now I'm in the flames

But I'm there on a different save file, so I can go back if I want to wait longer or can't beat Draconis or something.


----------

